# What up frm Indpls



## Jamie (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, names James, but my tech director calls me Jamie. Don't know why.

I'm a sophmore at Warren Central High School, but been a techie for my church since i was eight. The Warren Performing Arts Center is 116,000 square feet and can hold over 2,000 people. The current lighting director is a senior, so i get her job after this semester. Our system has over 300 dimmers, most of them devouted to Source Fours, Source Four PARs, and some Lee Colortrans. We have a #[email protected]%# Colortran board that DESPERATELY needs replaced, but it works for now.

Although im a "student of lighting design" at school, im that lighting director dude for our Student Ministry Center at my church. We got 48 dimmers, but bout 30 work. go figure. We got some Source Fours and a BUNCH (32) a PARS. We also have some automateds, they're Chauvet, but they work fine. We have two moving heads, two moonflower scanners, two regular scanners, and two P/T green lasers. The main difference between church and school is the board, for the SMC has an ETC Exress 24/48, and i LOVE IT. best board i've found so far.

As for me and my budget, i gots me two AMDJ RollerTrons, a small truss system, and a cruddy controller to work 'em. It works for me, cuz i do the lighting for our school dances 2. I eventually want a $1000 crank stand 10' truss package, two MAC250, two MAC300, and the Martin ShowDesigner. Lovely package, but im 16 and hafta get a car.

MAJOR shoutout to Roland Black <- best tech director on eurth


----------



## avkid (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi there, if you think being called jamie is bad, I am literally called the A.V. Kid because of my knowledge of everything and my Leatherman. Welcome to controlbooth, I hope you can learn from us and maybe teach us too!
-the "unofficial welcome wagon


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 8, 2005)

welcome to CB! EDITED: i hope to see you around the forum.

better avkid?


----------



## avkid (Jan 8, 2005)

hey, you took my line!!!!!!!


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 8, 2005)

oops... i wasnt thinking, ill edit it.


----------



## avkid (Jan 8, 2005)

much better,and I wasn't really being serious!


----------



## Sombra2 (Jan 8, 2005)

guys behave you should be on your best behavior for jamie. He new. lol.

Hello Jamie, welcome to the place some call home.


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey welcome! 

It sounds like you have quite a pile of gear! have fun learning it all! Please check back here often and post too!

-the "unoffical welcome wagon" part 2 (sorry... i was sick... that's why I am late :-( )


----------

